# Dynamite 785 adhesive compared to Roman 838



## AbodeCouture (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone out there used the Dynamite brand clear adhesive? My S/W store says it is the same as Roman 838; but I'm skeptical.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've heard its comparable, but I only use the dynamite 234.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

It's hard to clean off. 880 is the good juce

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

